# Madame Et Monsieur



## skiprat (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm pretty pleased how these two came out.:biggrin: I think they are the only pair of my segmented pens that might even look at bit classy.
Pink PR-brass-Black PR for the Madame and Turq Tru-Stone-brass-Black PR for the Gentleman. 
C&C's ( Comments or critiques ) welcome

( Even from my buddy Roy!!:tongue


----------



## terryf (Feb 23, 2011)

Lovely pair Steven although I would have liked to have seen the pink and blue the same in both pens, but thats just me!!

Are the kits Jr Gent and Gentlemans pen or both the same kit?


----------



## LEAP (Feb 23, 2011)

Nicely done as always, Hers would have looked a little nicer with the black threads but thats just my not so humble opinion. The details on the scallops really make the pens stand out.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 23, 2011)

Tres bien mon ami.


----------



## dgscott (Feb 23, 2011)

Once again, extraordinary work. Congratulations on another coup.
Doug


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Feb 23, 2011)

Well Steven, the point on the blue is off by .001 and the .... Oh heck it's bloody well perfect.  :biggrin:

Honestly though the pink looks like it has some white swirls and I think I would have looked at a blue that had white also.  It might not have looked good against the black, it would be hard to tell without trying.


----------



## PaulDoug (Feb 23, 2011)

You assessed it correctly.  Classy.  Both of them.


----------



## SteveG (Feb 23, 2011)

Inspiration...Inspiration...inspiration!

Steve


----------



## mredburn (Feb 23, 2011)

Great design work Steve.


----------



## burr (Feb 23, 2011)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## wiset1 (Feb 23, 2011)

Perfection on so many levels!  Great work


----------



## cnirenberg (Feb 23, 2011)

Steven,
Well done.  Those 2 came out fantastic.


----------



## skiprat (Feb 23, 2011)

LEAP said:


> ......... Hers would have looked a little nicer with the black threads ............


 
Phil, I swear that my wife just said the exact same thing!!!!
She reckoned ( correctly, obviously :redfacethat there needed to be some black between the pink and the gold nib. 

So.....I knocked up this little tool to get the old one out and swap it for a black one. 

Terry, yes, one is a Jr Gent and the other is the full sized one. However, they are different versions. I 'think' they are both the Ozzy versions.


----------



## lazylathe (Feb 23, 2011)

Pens look great Skip!

I never knew that you would stoop down to us mere mortals plain of 
existence and use a kit!!!:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

Great finish and love the fish scale segments!!!

Andrew


----------



## NewLondon88 (Feb 23, 2011)

I think I'm going to stick to making molds..

Beautiful work Skip


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 23, 2011)

Skippy, Skippy, this is a sad day for sure to see you come join us mortals (well almost). today after having one of your "kits" hanging in my shop for almost 2 years to see you use one of ours is sad indeed. Your "kit" has been in a place of honor right next to the BLO and over the bushings and will have to be removed is sad, sad, brings tears to my eyes sad.:frown::frown::wink:





Damn if he even makes the Chinese kets look great:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:.....


----------



## skiprat (Feb 23, 2011)

LMAO Roy!!!!!:biggrin: You just made my day!!! Thanks!!:tongue:


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm kinda ok with speaking french or at least when it's spoke to me I can sorta understand what I'm being told, but I sure can't type it.  They look really nice Steve. I like the scallops with the thin metal dividers.


----------



## PenPal (Feb 23, 2011)

Steven,

Two beauts as an observer on the beach would say on a clear day at Brighton. Both have nice features.

Impressed to tell you of size of nib comparison, newly married I scooped my wife into my arms at age 20 yrs walked her across the threshold. Now I was 13 stone and she was a svelt
6 stone 7lbs, I was 6foot 2inches tall she 5ft 1 1/2inches tall. Now I made it with effort SWMBO said I can do that picked me up and walked me to another destination easily. Thus disproving the myth surrounding the gentle sex for me forever.

In case you think I married a weightlifter a pic of us enclosed after twenty years of marriage me and TLOFML, i had grown a beard for a few months.

Skippy love your innovation, special insight in these two pens.

Top regards Peter.


----------



## maxman400 (Feb 23, 2011)

Great Looking Pens Skip. Even if they from Kits. LOL.


----------



## philb (Feb 23, 2011)

Great looking pen Skip!

Really like the scallops, looks like you've been playing with new tools again! Cut on a saw, or some crazy lathe contraption?
Love how you made an extraction tool aswell!! Genius!

PHIL


----------



## wizard (Feb 23, 2011)

Beautiful set of pens !!! Love the segmenting and the color schemes. Very nice! Regards, Doc


----------



## Rangertrek (Feb 23, 2011)

Really classy looking.  Outstanding work.


----------



## Maximil (Feb 23, 2011)

Beautiful !


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Feb 23, 2011)

Can someone show me or tell me how to get the scalloped ? design. I have seen it a few times and would like to do it but cannot see it in my head what it would look like on an unturned blanks.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Feb 23, 2011)

:biggrin:BOTH pens look great to me by the way:biggrin:


----------



## LEAP (Feb 23, 2011)

skiprat said:


> LEAP said:
> 
> 
> > ......... Hers would have looked a little nicer with the black threads ............
> ...


----------



## thewishman (Feb 23, 2011)

Love the scallops - very Gisi. That is a lovely pair!


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 23, 2011)

Les stylos sont magnifiques. Très beau, comme d'habitude


----------



## Russell Eaton (Feb 23, 2011)

Stephen, I won't try to type in a strange language..... DADGUMIT! OK may be a little strange.  More nice work from the MASTER!


----------



## terryf (Feb 23, 2011)

heres a tutorial by Mark Gisi

http://www.woodturningonline.com/Turning/Projects/pens.html



Ruby pen turning said:


> Can someone show me or tell me how to get the scalloped ? design. I have seen it a few times and would like to do it but cannot see it in my head what it would look like on an unturned blanks.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Feb 24, 2011)

Beautiful!

Robin


----------



## MartinPens (Feb 24, 2011)

What a great pair of pens. My mind went straight to Fred Astaire and Ginger Rogers. And I would love an explanation on how the disassembly mechanism works. 
I don't want to show my drooling too much... but your pens are in a class of their own. Inspiring. thanks
Martin


----------



## NewLondon88 (Feb 24, 2011)

MartinPens said:


> What a great pair of pens. My mind went straight to Fred Astaire and Ginger Rogers.



you're right.. your mind goes right to Broadway .. art deco buildings.. Gershwin..


----------



## skiprat (Feb 24, 2011)

Merci beaucoup......( I can't speak French either, I just liked the male / female phrase:wink::biggrin




MartinPens said:


> And I would love an explanation on how the disassembly mechanism works.
> ..............


 
Martin, this is really just a simplified version of this gadget. The one in the tutorial springs open once pushed through the coupler. This quick and dirty one simply sits off-centre enough to do the same thing, albeit on only about half the edge of the coupler. As I had only recently pressed the coupler in, I knew that it wouldn't need the fancier one to get it out.
The fact that I couldn't find the fancy one also had a lot to do with it!!:redface:


Charlie.....you are showing your age again:tongue:

Thanks all:biggrin:


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 24, 2011)

Skip:
Isn't it time for you to post a real stinker? After looking at all of the beautiful pieces that you make, it's really hard to feel good about my work! I think we'd all feel better if we could just somehow believe that sometimes you make one that scares small children and clowns.

Seriously, the more I look at this pair, the more I like them!


----------



## airrat (Feb 24, 2011)

love them.  I wouldn't change a thing.   Except maybe their current address.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Feb 24, 2011)

skiprat said:


> Charlie.....you are showing your age again:tongue:



no no .. I was showing MARTIN's age.. :tongue:


----------



## skiprat (Feb 24, 2011)

NewLondon88 said:


> no no .. I was showing MARTIN's age.. :tongue:


 
Yeah right!!! This coming from the guy that has an avatar of a *37* year old toy with the stickers pulled off and I bet you still can't solve it!!:tongue:


----------



## mbroberg (Feb 24, 2011)

Very Very Classy!!!  Nice job Skippy.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Feb 24, 2011)

Great work as usual, Steven!


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 25, 2011)

Why ask? Is there ever anything you do that is NOT first class?? I am in awe as to how you curved those little pieces of silver around the segmented parts.


----------



## crabcreekind (Feb 25, 2011)

good job


----------



## MatthewZS (Feb 26, 2011)

VERY elegant looking, nicely done!!


----------



## termitepenman (Feb 26, 2011)

I really like the pink PR.  Did you make your own pink PR?  If not where did you get the blank.  Those are two very classy pens.

Dennis 
Sacramento, CA


----------



## drgoretex (Feb 26, 2011)

Just saw this post.   Holy smokes, those are beautiful!  I love the metal (aluminum?) accents!  Sweet couple fo pens!

Ken


----------

